# Golden Mix...last day May 29th



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I emailed both golden rescues in Georgia. It is such a short time hope they can save her.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Still listed as last day 5/29

I emailed all breed rescues:
Ruffus
Aiding & A petting

also Atlanta dog squad


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks Golden Charlie*

Thanks Golden Charlie!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here she is! PRETTY GIRL!!1*

Jan
A08-997
Golden Mix
Adult Female
Last Day May 29

http://spaldingdogs.startlogic.com/page2.html

PLEASE FAX FOR THEM NOW TO SAVE THEIR LIVES. 

BACKUP FAXES ALWAYS ENCOURAGED AND APPRECIATED.
SPALDING DOGS WEBSITE 

URGENT DOGS CAN BE SEEN HERE: 

http://www.spaldingdogs.com/page2.html 

SITE ESTABLISHED OCTOBER 12, 2007. 

This site has been designed to display Spalding County Animal Shelter Dogs which are urgent in Griffin, GA. This site is not a new site for Spalding Animal Control, but will compliment the site with more dogs that may not already be on the Spalding website or the Petfinder website. 

This site is run by volunteers who want to get the word out that these dogs are in need of being saved from the Gas Chamber that Spalding uses for euthanasia. Euthanasia being a quiet death, however with a gas chamber, it is a slow and painful death. 

We do not want the dogs of Spalding County to die like this, that is why our mission is to rescue or get adopted as many dogs as we can, so that none of them have to die in a manner that is totally inhumane. 

If you can help any of these wonderful pets get adopted either through local adoptions or out of state rescues, this would be wonderful. If you know of any rescues in your area that you think might be interested in rescuing any of these dogs, please have them contact the shelter right away. 

Spalding has 2 websites where they display the pets who are in line for either adoption or rescue. 

WEBSITE ADDRESS: http://www.spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com 

PETFINDER ADDRESS: http://www.petfinder.org/shelters/GA42.html 

Please visit both of these websites to see the pets that are in need of rescue right now, or who will be in need soon. 

SPALDING COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL IS VERY RESCUE FRIENDLY! 

SPALDING SHELTER IS LOCATED: 



Spalding County Animal Shelter
208 Justice Boulevard
Griffin, GA 30224 

PHONE: 770-467-4772 

FAX : 770-467-4771


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

I heard that Atlanta Dog Squad is checking her out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Thanks 4everHaley-hope Atlanta Dog Squad is checking her out.

Also rcvd. this email from one of the girls on Saving Georgia Dogs!
Hey Karen - GRRA is going to look at her today - I don't know what the outcome will be - keep your fingers crossed

We've got someone looking at this dog today.

Cathie


-----Original Message-----
From: Becky Cross <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]; 'Kim Goforth' <[email protected]>
Cc: [email protected]
Sent: Wed, 28 May 2008 7:51 am
Subject: FW: "Jan" at Spalding....are y'all aware of her - golden female x 


If for some reason you can’t take this dog, let me know…


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, May 28, 2008 12:47 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Fwd: "Jan" at Spalding....are y'all aware of her - golden female x 

Jan is still very urgent at Spalding....she looks so much like the male at Coweta that AGA is taking, can you possibly email GRRA and just see if they can rescue "Jan"? I think she's a beauty and the male looks an awful lot like her, so if AGA thinks they can move the male, then GRRA may be able to move a FEMALE that looks so similar .... 


Hi. Work with Becky and Atlanta Lab - just saw Jan and wondered if you all were aware - she's a pretty girl...last day is 5.29 - Thanks. Amanda


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

Just saw a post that she was adopted. :crossfing


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! Have a wonderful life, Jan!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just got this msg.*

Just rcvd. this email about Jan from one of the girls on Saving Georgia Dogs!


*GRRA picked her up this afternoon*


----------

